#ubuntu-tn-classroom 2010-12-02
<mrmm> slt
<nizarus> salut mrmm 
<mrmm> comment ca va 
<mrmm> desole pour le retart
#ubuntu-tn-classroom 2010-12-03
* MaWaLe changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn-classroom to: Salon classroom IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam | |  Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  | |***  Prochain cours le  05/12/2010 à 21H00 ***|Logical Volume Manager | Speaker : Imed Chihi|
<MaWaLe> salut ihebfseg 
<nizarus> Amine, le classroom est,dans 2 jours :) tu peux nous rejoindre #ubuntu-tn 
<test_> hello
<kais> salem 
<nizarus> salam kais 
<kais> wa3lykom salam 
<nizarus> kais,  le classroom est,dans 2 jours :) tu peux nous rejoindre sur #ubuntu-tn 
<kais> ok
<kais> merci b1
<kais> @+
<nizarus> @++
#ubuntu-tn-classroom 2010-12-04
<MouradMaatoug> bonsoir tt le monde
<MaWaLe> bonsoir MouradMaatoug 
<MaWaLe> MouradMaatoug:  la session c'est pour demain
<MaWaLe> sinon pour discuter avec toute la communauté il suffit de rejoindre le channel #ubunt-tn
<MaWaLe> MouradMaatoug:  tu peux le faire en tapant dans la zone de texte "/join #ubuntu-tn"
<MouradMaatoug> merci mr 
<MouradMaatoug> ok je la joint
<kais> salm 
<kais> salem
<MaWaLe> salam kais 
<MaWaLe> kais la session est pour demain ;)
<MaWaLe> sinon pour discuter avec toute la communauté il suffit de rejoindre le channel #ubunt-tn
<MaWaLe> tu peux le faire en tapant dans la zone de texte "/join #ubuntu-tn"
#ubuntu-tn-classroom 2010-12-05
<MaWaLe> salam ichihi 
<MaWaLe> déjà connecté :)
<MaWaLe> c'est un peu tôt non ;)
<ichihi> :)
<ichihi> déjà
<ichihi> Est-ce que ce mot ^ s'affiche correctement sur ton client IRC?
<MaWaLe> quel mot 
<MaWaLe> ichihi:  quel mot
<ichihi> MaWaLe: le mot "déjà"
<MaWaLe> oui
<MaWaLe> sans problème
<ichihi> MaWaLe: OK.
<MaWaLe> ichihi:  ton passage sur le chan principal (#ubuntu-tn) nous manque ;)
<ichihi> MaWaLe: Ca fait peut-être 2 années que je me suis pas connecté sur IRC
<MaWaLe> ichihi:  yup, i know, and we midd you and your valuable advices ;)
<MaWaLe> s/midd/miss
<ichihi> MaWaLe: tu exagères un peu, mais je resterai très probablement loin d'IRC pour quelques mois encore.
<MaWaLe> dommage pour nous
<oussema-isims> saléém
<MaWaLe> salam oussema-isims 
<MaWaLe> la session est à 21h
<oussema-isims> ok
<nizarus> rappel du mail de ichihi : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2010-November/008814.html
<MaWaLe> Lors de la session, les questions et discussions se passent sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat et ce pour garder le log clair pour son traitement ultérieur. MERCI
<ns_hardy> st tou le monde
<nizarus> test
<MaWaLe> salut ns_hardy 
<ns_hardy> slt mawale et nizarus 
<MaWaLe> S'il vous plait arrêtez dès maintenant les interférences ce chan
<MaWaLe> Lors de la session, les questions et discussions se passent sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat et ce pour garder le log clair pour son traitement ultérieur. MERCI
<LinuxKiller> bsr
<nizarus> Lors de la session, les questions et discussions se passent sur le channel #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat et ce pour garder le log clair pour son traitement ultérieur. MERCI
<ichihi> 21:00 ici, le classroom commence. Nous sommes le 05/12/2010.
<ichihi> ********************************************************************
<ichihi> Ubuntu Classroom sur le sujet: Le Logical Volume Manager dans Linux
<ichihi> LVM fait, donc, une correspondance entre une vue logique d'un ensemble d'extents et des extents physiques.
<ichihi> Les extents physiques proviennent des "physical volumes"
<ichihi> Ces physical volumes (PV) sont typiquement des partitions sur un disque
<ichihi> Plusieurs Physical Volumes (PVs) sont groupés en un "Volume Group" (VG)
<ichihi> Ces dernier, le volume group, peut être partitionné comme on fait pour les disques ordinaires
<ichihi> La "partition" sur un volume group s'appelle "logical volume"
<MaWaLe> QUESTION : donc un extent physique est une partition d'un HDD?
<ichihi> Non, la partition d'un HDD est typiquement un "physical volume"
<ichihi> Le physical volume est composé de plusieurs "extents"
<ichihi> Un extent est typiquement 4 MB de taille sous Linux.
<MaWaLe> Question : un extent est l'équivalent d'un cluster ou un bloc?
<ichihi> Pour faire une analogie: sur les disques ordinaires, nous avons des partitions composées de plusieurs secteurs. Un secteur est 512 B de taille.
<ichihi> sur LVM, nous avons des "physical volumes" composés d'extents. Un extent est 4 MB de taille (typiquement).
<ichihi> Ainsi, pour répondre à la question, un extent est équivalent à un secteur.
<ichihi> Le système LVM est composé de:
<MaWaLe> REPONSE : un extent est l'équivalent (par analogie) d'un secteur sur un HDD ordinaire
<ichihi> exact.
<ichihi> 1. une partie implémentée dans le noyau: le module dm_mod essentiellement
<ichihi> 2. une partie implémentée en espace utilisateur: une librairie libdevmapper et une suite d'outils pv*, lv*, vg*, etc.
<ichihi> 3. des meta-données stockées sur les disques gérés par LVM
<ichihi> Section II: Avantages de LVM
<ichihi> L'objectif premier de LVM est la flexibilité dans la gestion des espaces de stockage.
<ichihi> Il permet, entre autres, d'avoir des systèmes de fichiers plus gros que le plus grand disque
<ichihi> Il permet aussi de déplacer des blocs de données entre des disques de manière transparente aux applications
<ichihi> Il permet de prendre des "snapshot" de l'état des systèmes de fichiers à un moment donné.
<ichihi> Nous allons maintenant faire quelques manipulations pour expérimenter avec ces concepts et comprendre de quoi il s'agit
<ichihi> Je sais qu'il est dur de suivre de longs textes sans voir du concret.
<ichihi> Section III: Manipulations pratiques
<ichihi> Nous allons faire ces manipulations sur des pseudo-disques:
<MaWaLe> QUESTION : quel est l'intérêt des LVM pour une personne simple avec son laptop?
<ichihi> REPONSE: sur un laptop, LVM est bien moins utile que sur un serveur tournant des applications importantes.
<ichihi> Linux permet la création de "loop devices", il s'agit de périphériques qui apparaissent comme des disques mais ils sont juste des fichiers.
<ichihi> C'est ce que j'ai appelé: pseudo-disques.
<ichihi> Commeçons ensemble:
<ichihi> # cd /tmp
<ichihi> # mkdir lvm
<ichihi> # cd lvm
<ichihi> # losetup -a
<ichihi> Cette commande liste tous les loop devices configurés sur le système actuellement. Vous n'aurez aucun device configuré en principe.
<ichihi> Nous allons maintenant créer 3 fichiers que nous allons assimiler à des disques pour faire notre exercice.
<ichihi> # dd if=/dev/zero of=pv0 bs=1M count=200
<ichihi> # dd if=/dev/zero of=pv1 bs=1M count=200
<ichihi> # dd if=/dev/zero of=pv2 bs=1M count=200
<ichihi> Ces commandes devraient créer 3 fichiers pv0, pv1 et pv2 de 200 MB chacun.
<ichihi> Créons un quatrième qui nous servira parsuite tant que nous y sommes:
<ichihi> # dd if=/dev/zero of=pv3 bs=1M count=200
<MaWaLe> QUESTION : Pouvez vous s'il vous plait expliquer la commande tapée. MERCI
<ichihi> REPONSE: il s'agit de la commande "dd" pour "disk dump".
<ichihi> REPONSE: dd sert à faire des copies en mode brut, pas nécessairement entre fichiers d'un système de fichiers.
<ichihi> REPONSE: la première commande, par exemple, sert à dire: copier 200 blocs de 1 MB (bloc size, bs) chacun depuis le input file (if) /dev/zero, vers le output file (of) pv0.
<ichihi> REPONSE: /dev/zero est un périphérique spécial qui ne génère que des zeros lorsqu'on le lit et ignore tout ce qu'on écrit dessus.
<ichihi> OK, donc vous suivez avec moi? Nous devons avoir 4 fichiers de 200 MB chacun dans /tmp/lvm maintenant.
<ichihi> Arrêtez moi si j'avance trop vite.
<ichihi> Maintenant, nous allons créer nos fameux pseudo-disques assimilés aux 4 fichiers que nous venons de créer.
<ichihi> # losetup /dev/loop0 pv0
<ichihi> # losetup /dev/loop1 pv1
<ichihi> # losetup /dev/loop2 pv2
<ichihi> # losetup /dev/loop3 pv3
<ichihi> losetup pour dire "LOopback SETUP"
<ichihi> Nous venons d'associer un pseudo-disque /dev/loop0 au fichier pv0
<ichihi> /dev/loop0 se comporte maintenant comme un disque dur: vous pouvez lancer fdisk dessus, vous pouvez le formater, etc. Les écritures se sont, en réalité, sur le fichier associé: pv0.
<ichihi> Vérifions déjà que nos disques sont proprement créés:
<ichihi> # losetup -a
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo losetup -a
<MaWaLe> /dev/loop0: [0801]:1317055 (/tmp/lvm/pv0)
<MaWaLe> /dev/loop1: [0801]:1317056 (/tmp/lvm/pv1)
<MaWaLe> /dev/loop2: [0801]:1317057 (/tmp/lvm/pv2)
<MaWaLe> /dev/loop3: [0801]:1317058 (/tmp/lvm/pv3)
<ichihi> Parfait.
<ichihi> Désormais, nous allons prétendre que nous avons 4 vrais disques.
<LinuxKiller> QUESTION: C'est quoi la signification de '[0801]:131705?' dans l'exemple ci-dessus ?
<ichihi> REPONSE: je pensais que le [0801] étaient les nombres major et minor du device en question, mais apparement ce n'est pas le cas.
<ichihi> REPONSE: je ne peux donc pas répondre à cette question avec certitude pour le moment.
<ichihi> Maintenant nous allons marquer ces disques comme des "physical volumes" pour qu'ils puissent être gérés par LVM
<ichihi> # pvcreate /dev/loop0
<ichihi> # pvcreate /dev/loop1
<ichihi> # pvcreate /dev/loop2
<ichihi> La commande pvcreate sert à créer un physical volume (PV)
<ichihi> Nous pouvons maintenant inspecter la liste des physical volumes configurés:
<ichihi> # pvs
<MaWaLe> QUESTION : la commande pvcreate fait partie de quel package?
<ichihi> REPONSE: lvm2
<MaWaLe> REPONSE : les personnes qui n'ont pas trouvé la commande : sudo apt-get install lvm2
<ichihi> # pvs
<ichihi>   PV         VG   Fmt  Attr PSize   PFree  
<ichihi>   /dev/loop0      lvm2 --   200.00m 200.00m
<ichihi>   /dev/loop1      lvm2 --   200.00m 200.00m
<ichihi>   /dev/loop2      lvm2 --   200.00m 200.00m
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo pvs
<MaWaLe>   PV         VG   Fmt  Attr PSize   PFree  
<MaWaLe>   /dev/loop0      lvm2 --   200,00m 200,00m
<MaWaLe>   /dev/loop1      lvm2 --   200,00m 200,00m
<MaWaLe>   /dev/loop2      lvm2 --   200,00m 200,00m
<ichihi> OK. Donc nous avons maintenant au moins 3 disques prêts à être utilisés sous LVM.
<ichihi> Nous allons maintenant créer notre volume group qui va rassembler les 3 premiers PVs
<ichihi> Plutôt, gréons ce premier Volume Group avec 2 disques seulement.
<ichihi> # vgcreate vg1 /dev/loop0 /dev/loop1
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo vgcreate vg1 /dev/loop0 /dev/loop1
<MaWaLe>   Volume group "vg1" successfully created
<ichihi> Comme vous l'avez peut-être deviné, les commandes commençant par pv* sont pour la gestion des "Physical Volumes", vg* pour les "Volume Groups", etc.
<ichihi> # vgs
<ichihi>   VG   #PV #LV #SN Attr   VSize   VFree  
<ichihi>   vg1    2   0   0 wz--n- 392.00m 392.00m
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo vgs
<MaWaLe>   VG   #PV #LV #SN Attr   VSize   VFree  
<MaWaLe>   vg1    2   0   0 wz--n- 392,00m 392,00m
<ichihi> Maintenant, nous avons un Volume Group de près de 400 MB. Nous pouvons avoir plus de détails sur celui-ci avec:
<ichihi> # vgdisplay
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo vgdisplay 
<MaWaLe>   --- Volume group ---
<MaWaLe>   VG Name               vg1
<MaWaLe>   System ID             
<MaWaLe>   Format                lvm2
<MaWaLe>   Metadata Areas        2
<MaWaLe>   Metadata Sequence No  1
<MaWaLe>   VG Access             read/write
<MaWaLe>   VG Status             resizable
<MaWaLe>   MAX LV                0
<MaWaLe>   Cur LV                0
<MaWaLe>   Open LV               0
<MaWaLe>   Max PV                0
<MaWaLe>   Cur PV                2
<MaWaLe>   Act PV                2
<MaWaLe>   VG Size               392,00 MiB
<MaWaLe>   PE Size               4,00 MiB
<MaWaLe>   Total PE              98
<MaWaLe>   Alloc PE / Size       0 / 0   
<MaWaLe>   Free  PE / Size       98 / 392,00 MiB
<MaWaLe>   VG UUID               BLWFEA-e3oo-vHOa-LY9d-sjE3-Ml5G-mKZqT2
<MaWaLe> QUESTION : pourquoi la taille obtenue n'est pas de 400M?
<ichihi> Très bien.
<MaWaLe> REPONSE: c'est parce qu'il y a un espace consommé pour le stockage des meta-données LVM.
<ichihi> Nous avons maintenant un Volume Group, l'équivalent d'un disque, que nous allons "partitionner" et créer un Logical Volume.
<ichihi> # lvcreate -l 98 -n lv0 vg1
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo lvcreate -l 98 -n lv0 vg1
<MaWaLe>   Logical volume "lv0" created
<ichihi> Ceci est pour dire "créer un Logical Volume dans le Volume Group vg0 dont le nom est lv0 et dont la taille est de 98 extents"
<ichihi> Comme d'habitude, pour avoir les détail de ce nouveau Logical Volume, nous pouvons faire:
<ichihi> # lvdisplay
<MaWaLe> 98 extents * 4 Mio = 392 Mio (taille du disque)
<ichihi> Exactement.
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo lvdisplay 
<MaWaLe>   --- Logical volume ---
<MaWaLe>   LV Name                /dev/vg1/lv0
<MaWaLe>   VG Name                vg1
<MaWaLe>   LV UUID                Uch2dx-Ktdb-Ksav-V4sP-hn2L-iYRx-KKLZT6
<MaWaLe>   LV Write Access        read/write
<MaWaLe>   LV Status              available
<MaWaLe>   # open                 0
<MaWaLe>   LV Size                392,00 MiB
<MaWaLe>   Current LE             98
<MaWaLe>   Segments               2
<MaWaLe>   Allocation             inherit
<MaWaLe>   Read ahead sectors     auto
<MaWaLe>   - currently set to     256
<MaWaLe>   Block device           252:0
<ichihi> Un device devrait être créé sous /dev/vg1/lv0
<ichihi> Ce device nous servira pour créer un système de fichiers. Nous allons donc l'utiliser comme un disque ordinaire.
<ichihi> # mkfs.ext3 /dev/vg1/lv0
<ichihi> # mkdir /mnt/lvm
<ichihi> # mount /dev/vg1/lv0 /mnt/lvm
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/vg1/lv0
<MaWaLe> mke2fs 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)
<MaWaLe> Étiquette de système de fichiers=
<MaWaLe> Type de système d'exploitation : Linux
<MaWaLe> Taille de bloc=1024 (log=0)
<MaWaLe> Taille de fragment=1024 (log=0)
<MaWaLe> « Stride » = 0 blocs, « Stripe width » = 0 blocs
<MaWaLe> 100352 i-noeuds, 401408 blocs
<MaWaLe> 20070 blocs (5.00%) réservés pour le super utilisateur
<MaWaLe> Premier bloc de données=1
<MaWaLe> Nombre maximum de blocs du système de fichiers=67633152
<MaWaLe> 49 groupes de blocs
<MaWaLe> 8192 blocs par groupe, 8192 fragments par groupe
<MaWaLe> 2048 i-noeuds par groupe
<MaWaLe> Superblocs de secours stockés sur les blocs : 
<anix> Assalamou 3alaykom
<MaWaLe> 	8193, 24577, 40961, 57345, 73729, 204801, 221185
<MaWaLe> Écriture des tables d'i-noeuds : complété                        
<MaWaLe> Création du journal (8192 blocs) : complété
<MaWaLe> Écriture des superblocs et de l'information de comptabilité du système de
<MaWaLe> fichiers : complété
<MaWaLe> Le système de fichiers sera automatiquement vérifié tous les 39 montages ou
<MaWaLe> après 180 jours, selon la première éventualité. Utiliser tune2fs -c ou -i
<MaWaLe> pour écraser la valeur.
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo mkdir /mnt/lvm
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo mount /dev/vg1/lv0 /mnt/lvm
<MaWaLe> QUESTION: d'autres systèmes de fichiers sont supportés à part l'ext3?
<Guest19548> Assalamou 3alaykom
<ichihi> QUESTION: absolument. Il s'agit d'un bloc device et nous pouvons faire tout ce qu'on veut avec.
<ichihi> s/QUESTION/REPONSE
<MaWaLe> REPONSE : Tous les systèmes de fichiers supportés sur un HDD le sont avec un LV.
<ichihi> Maintenant nous avons un Logical Volume opérationnel avec un système de fichiers monté.
<ichihi> Nous allons maintenant simuler un cas typique: un système de fichiers est entrain de se remplir et l'administrateur ne veut pas arrêter la machine parce qu'elle est critique.
<ichihi> Notre administrateur peut insérer un nouveau disque dans un slot libre de son serveur et étendre LVM puis le système de fichiers.
<ichihi> Ce qui est beau dans tout ça, c'est que les utilisateurs de la machine ne seront pas affectés du tout et ne sauront même pas ce qui s'est passé.
<ichihi> Comme nous avons notre 3eme disque (/dev/loop2) toujours libre, nous allons l'utiliser pour étendre le LVM existant.
<ichihi> # vgextend vg1 /dev/loop2
<MaWaLe> QUESTION : en cas d'un serveur de secours ayant les mêmes caractéristiques, il faut prévoir la même extension?
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo vgextend vg1 /dev/loop2
<MaWaLe>   Volume group "vg1" successfully extended
<ichihi> REPONSE: sur les machine de secours, généralement, il n'y a pas la même pression pour faire des manipulations à chaud.
<ichihi> REPONSE: Mais si la procédure exige un système de secours à l'identique alors il faudra appliquer les mêmes changements dessus aussi.
<ichihi> La commande vgextend sert à ajouter un Physical Volume à un Volume Group.
<MaWaLe> QUESTION': Pour les systèmes de secours avec réplication ...?
<ichihi> REPONSE: prière de reformuler la question, j'ai une difficulté à la comprendre.
<MaWaLe> QUESTION': Pour les systèmes de secours avec réplication, il faudra faire la même extension?
<ichihi> REPONSE: s'il y a un mécanisme de réplication des données entre deux machines alors je pense, en effet, qu'on devra prévoir de maintenir la même capacité de stockage des deux côtés.
<MaWaLe> QUESTION : Ce cas de figure nécessite-t-il un matériel spécial pour ajouter un disque physique à chaud?
<ichihi> REPONSE: Ainsi, oui, cette extension est aussi à prévoir sur le système de secours dans ce cans.
<ichihi> REPONSE: En effet, la possibilité d'ajouter des disques à chauds nécessite du matériel capable des fonctions "hotplug"
<ichihi> REPONSE: toutefois, ce matériel n'est plus "spécial" maintenant: tous les serveurs de moyenne et haut de gamme sont équipés de disques hotplug
<ichihi> OK. Notre disque est maintenant ajouté, mais il n'est pas encore utilisable.
<ichihi> # vgdisplay | grep PE
<ichihi> Cette commande va nous indiquer les extents libres et occupés sur le Volume Group vg1
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo vgdisplay | grep PE
<MaWaLe>   PE Size               4,00 MiB
<MaWaLe>   Total PE              147
<MaWaLe>   Alloc PE / Size       98 / 392,00 MiB
<MaWaLe>   Free  PE / Size       49 / 196,00 MiB
<ichihi> Nous devons explicitement indiquer que nous souhaitons étendre le Logical Volume lv0:
<ichihi> # lvextend -l 146 /dev/vg1/lv0
<ichihi> Ou bien:
<ichihi> # lvextend -l 147 /dev/vg1/lv0
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo lvextend -l 146 /dev/vg1/lv0
<MaWaLe>   Extending logical volume lv0 to 584,00 MiB
<MaWaLe>   Logical volume lv0 successfully resized
<ichihi> Remarquez que notre système de fichiers n'a pas, encore, augmenté de capacité.
<ichihi> # df -h /mnt/lvm
<ichihi> Nous devons maintenant étendre la capacité du système de fichiers:
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo df -h /mnt/lvm
<MaWaLe> Sys. de fich.            Taille  Uti. Disp. Uti% Monté sur
<MaWaLe> /dev/mapper/vg1-lv0   380M   11M  350M   3% /mnt/lvm
<ichihi> # resize2fs /dev/vg1/lv0
<ichihi> # df -h /mnt/lvm/
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo df -h /mnt/lvm
<MaWaLe> Sys. de fich.            Taille  Uti. Disp. Uti% Monté sur
<MaWaLe> /dev/mapper/vg1-lv0   380M   11M  350M   3% /mnt/lvm
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo resize2fs /dev/vg1/lv0
<MaWaLe> resize2fs 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)
<MaWaLe> Le système de fichiers de /dev/vg1/lv0 est monté sur /mnt/lvm ; le changement de taille doit être effectué en ligne
<MaWaLe> old desc_blocks = 2, new_desc_blocks = 3
<MaWaLe> En train d'effectuer un changement de taille en ligne de /dev/vg1/lv0 vers 598016 (1k) blocs.
<MaWaLe> Le système de fichiers /dev/vg1/lv0 a maintenant une taille de 598016 blocs.
<ichihi> En ce moment, nos utilisateurs ont soudainement plus d'espace disque et nous n'avons pas eu à interrompre leur travail.
<ichihi> Nous allons maintenant simuler un cas de remplacement de disque à chaud.
<ichihi> Il arrive qu'un disque présente de symptômes de panne imminente et qu'on doit le remplacer rapidement avant de perdre des données.
<ichihi> Essayes de lire plus sur ce sujet quand vous avez un moment. Il s'agit des outils SMART de monitoring des disques.
<ichihi> Nous commençons par préparer un disque nouveau de remplacement:
<ichihi> # pvcreate /dev/loop3
<ichihi> Puis, nous l'insérons dans le Volume Group:
<ichihi> # vgextend vg1 /dev/loop3
<ichihi> Maintenant, nous allons demander à LVM de déplacer les blocs de données depuis le disque supposé défectueux vers le nouveau disque.
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo pvcreate /dev/loop3
<MaWaLe>   Physical volume "/dev/loop3" successfully created
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo vgextend vg1 /dev/loop3
<MaWaLe>   Volume group "vg1" successfully extended
<ichihi> # pvmove -i1 /dev/loop2
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo pvmove -i1 /dev/loop2
<MaWaLe>   /dev/loop2: Moved: 52,1%
<MaWaLe>   /dev/loop2: Moved: 81,2%
<MaWaLe>   /dev/loop2: Moved: 100,0%
<ichihi> Nous pouvons maintenant retirer le mauvais disque /dev/loop2 complètement du Volume Group
<ichihi> # vgreduce vg1 /dev/loop2
<MaWaLe> QUESTION : le déplacement est fait où ?
<ichihi> # pvremove /dev/loop2
<ichihi> REPONSE: On ne spécifie pas en endroit particulier, LVM se charge de trouver des extents libres dans le même Volume Group
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo vgreduce vg1 /dev/loop2
<MaWaLe>   Removed "/dev/loop2" from volume group "vg1"
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo pvremove /dev/loop2
<MaWaLe>   Labels on physical volume "/dev/loop2" successfully wiped
<ichihi> REPONSE: et comme nous venons d'ajouter un disque, nous sommes certains que les "extents libres" viendrons de ce nouveau disque.
<ichihi> Une dernière manipulation: les snapshots.
<ichihi> Il s'agit d'une fonctionnalité extrêmement utile de LVM.
<ichihi> Le scénario typique est celui des backups: lorsque nous avons besoin de faire des sauvegardes des données sur un serveur de fichiers par exemple, nous devons arrêter le service pour assurer une sauvegarde consistente.
<ichihi> Le problème est que si l'on fait une sauvegarde de données en cours d'utilisation, nous risquons d'avoir un jeu de backup corrompu et inutilisable.
<ichihi> En même temps, le backup de 2 TB peut prendre plusieurs heures ou jours et il est n'est pas pratique d'arrêter le service pour autant de temps.
<ichihi> Les snapshots LVM servent à résoudre ce problème: ils nous permettent d'avoir une image du système de fichiers à un moment donné sans avoir à faire une copie entière.
<ichihi> C'est la partie la plus importante, donc si vous dormez dans ce passage, vous allez le regretter.
<MaWaLe> go on please ichihi 
<ichihi> Commeçons par ré-insérer /dev/loop2
<ichihi> # pvcreate /dev/loop2
<ichihi> # vgextend vg1 /dev/loop2
<ichihi> Pour pouvoir utiliser cette fonction, nous devons vérifier que le module dm_snapshot est chargé:
<ichihi> # modprobe dm_snapshot
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo pvcreate /dev/loop2
<MaWaLe>   Physical volume "/dev/loop2" successfully created
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo vgextend vg1 /dev/loop2
<MaWaLe>   Volume group "vg1" successfully extended
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo modprobe dm_snapshot
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ 
<ichihi> Nous allons maintenant créer un espace de snapshot qui va contenir les différences entre l'état réel (actuel) du Logical Volume et l'état au moment du snapshot
<ichihi> # lvcreate -s -l50 -n slv0 /dev/vg1/lv0
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo lvcreate -s -l50 -n slv0 /dev/vg1/lv0
<MaWaLe>   Logical volume "slv0" created
<ichihi> Montons ce snapshot dans un répertoire nouveau
<ichihi> # mkdir /mnt/slvm
<ichihi> Attention, c'est /mnt/slvm et pas /mnt/lvm
<ichihi> # mount /dev/vg1/slv0 /mnt/slvm
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo mkdir /mnt/slvm
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ sudo mount /dev/vg1/slv0 /mnt/slvm
<MaWaLe> mawale@Narwhal:/tmp/lvm$ 
<ichihi> OK, maintenant, nous pouvons continuer à modifier /mnt/lvm mais vous remarquerez que /mnt/slvm ne bouge pas/
<ichihi> Essayez de copier un fichier dans /mnt/lvm, il n'apparaîtra pas dans /mnt/slvm
<ichihi> Ainsi, /mnt/slvm va maintenir l'état de notre système de fichier au moment de la prise du snapshot.
<ichihi> Pour revenir à notre problématique de backup, ce que nous pouvons faire, c'est arrêter le service pour quelques secondes, prendre un snapshot, remettre le service en marche et prendre le backup depuis le snapshot tranquillement.
<ichihi> Ceci réduit le temps d'indisponibilité pour le backup de plusieurs heures à quelques secondes.
<ichihi> OK, je pense qu'il est déjà assez tard. N'hésitez pas à m'nvoyer vos questions par e-mail.
<MaWaLe> QUESTION: on ne peut pas prendre le snapshoot à chaud?
<ichihi> REPONSE: Si, on peut le prendre à chaud, mais nous ne sommes pas certains qu'au moment de la prise de ce snapshot, les données sont dans un état cohérent.
<MaWaLe> QUESTION: comment le snapshot va se faire ?
<ichihi> REPONSE; il est probable, qu'en ce moment, il y ait de copies en cours, des fichiers en cours de modifications, des répertoires en cours d'effacement, etc.
<ichihi> REPONSE: LVM va créer un Logical Volume slv0 qui, initialement, n'aura que des pointeurs sur le LV original lv0 et n'occuppera, donc, aucun espace.
<MaWaLe> Un grand merci à ichihi pour cette superbe session
<MaWaLe> je tiens par la même occasion à représenter au nom de toute la communauté toutes nos condoléances à notre ami ichihi 
<MaWaLe> merci à tous les présents
<MaWaLe> et à la prochaine session inchallah
<nizarus> thx ichihi & thx MaWaLe 
<MaWaLe> merci à tous
<MaWaLe> la discussion est ouverte sur le chan principal d'ubuntu-tn (#ubuntu-tn)
<darkwise> ichihi: merci beaucoup pour ce classroom
<darkwise> je tiens à m'excuser pour le retard
<darkwise> neige et bouchon sont les causes :'(
<ALAYA> thx ichihi
<ichihi> darkwise, ALAYA: merci, j'espère que vous allez le trouver utile. Bon travail et à bientôt inshallah.
<darkwise> mais vais resuivre le classroom dès le début avec le log
<darkwise> très utilise ichihi encore merci
<LinuxKiller> Merci beaucoup ichihi .
#ubuntu-tn-classroom 2013-11-25
<tester31> hello
<Neo31> hello
<Neo31> ahla hichem
<Neo31> essaye d'ecrire un message ici
<Neo31> normalement tu ne pourra pas le soumettre ici
<Neo31> si t'as pas le status operateur ou voice
<Neo31> c bon hich-em 
<Neo31> tu pourra ecrire mnt
<Neo31> t'as le status voice
<Neo31> :)
<hich-em> ok
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> le jeudi ca sera comme ca
<hich-em> ;)
<Neo31> tlm pourra rejoindre ce channel
<Neo31> mais seulement un ou 2 personnes pourron ecrire ici
<Neo31> je v expliquer ici
<hich-em> ok
<hich-em> mrigle
<Neo31> et un autre membre doit passer les questions mel channel #ubuntu-tn vers ce channel
<Neo31> les question qui seront passee ici lezim ykoun 9balhom prefixe QUESTION:
<Neo31> sinon ma t3adihomch
<hich-em> ok
<hich-em> ;)
<Neo31> na3tik exemple
<Neo31> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/21/%23ubuntu-uds-core-2.html
<Neo31> voir ce channel les question tal9a 9balhom le prefixe seron repondu
<Neo31> les autres non
<Neo31> QUESTION: c'est claire hich-em ?
<hich-em> oui
<Neo31> bien
<hich-em> ;)
<Neo31> donc ici je vais faire la formation
<Neo31> vous suivez la formation ici
<Neo31> si vous avez des choses a discutter ou des questions ca sera sur le channel #ubuntu-tn
<hich-em> cava
<hich-em> fhemt
<hich-em> ok
<hich-em> comme ça
<hich-em> Mirv	QUESTION: Would the remaining (shutdown) part of bug #967229 fit to the blueprint? An OEM Priority tagged bug. I know it has been mentioned to be difficult without changing architecture some way, though.
<Neo31> un responsable prendra en charge le passage des questions pour ce channel une par une et je v repondre une par une
<hich-em> ok
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> comme ca
<hich-em> wadha7
<hich-em> kif tkamel el rep
<Neo31> quand je demande s'il y a des questions tu commence a passer les questions une par une
<hich-em> tekteb 
<hich-em> EOR
<Neo31> kif njeweb 3ala wa7da tu passe la question suivante
<hich-em> majus
<hich-em>  kif tkamel el rep
<hich-em> <hich-em> tekteb 
<hich-em> <hich-em> EOR
<hich-em> kif tkamel el rep
<Neo31> non g pas besoin de faire du eof ici
<hich-em> tekteb
<Neo31> je serai le formateur c mon channel a moi xD
<hich-em> ok
<Neo31> une ou deux personnes doivent gerer les questions et le channel #ubuntu-tn
<hich-em> mahou bech nefhmek rak kamelt erep
<Neo31> kan ma famech un autre MC m3ana wala un FF avec les droits OP tu me ping sur #ubuntu-tn pour faire un kick ou ban s'il le faut :p
<Neo31> kif nkamal reponse n9olik a3tini question suivante
<Neo31> selon la disponibilite et le temps
<hich-em> ok
<hich-em> mriguel
<Neo31> chouf m3ak ala kan tnajam tal9a 9la9 fel ktiba
<hich-em> no
<hich-em> mch mochkel
<Neo31> si anis sera present peut etre n3adilou houwa gestion de #ubuntu-tn sinon essaye de garder la formation bien organisee :)
<Neo31> merci pour ton temps :)
<hich-em> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<hich-em> behi
<hich-em> de rien gallek wa9ti
<Neo31> ce genre de choses ma n7ibhomch fi 7aja officielle hich-em 
<Neo31> <hich-em> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<hich-em> ok
<Neo31> en tt k jib m3ak ala, na3rfou mnadham akthar menik fel ktiba :p just in case w hakom m3a b3adhkom!
<Neo31> kan 7aja ma ti3jibnich najam nmachilik kick aussi lors de la formation. donc soyez professionnel :)
<hich-em> ok
<hich-em> :D
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> merci
<Neo31> devoice en place :)
<Neo31> je te passe le voice lors de la formation lezim tkoun 7adhir enti w ala 15mn avant la formation au moins
<Neo31> merci encore hich-em :)
#ubuntu-tn-classroom 2013-11-28
<Neo31> ping icone_sabri 
<Neo31> just changed room status to not moderated
<Neo31> can you reply ?
<icone_sabri> hi
<icone_sabri> oui Ahmed, je suis là
<Neo31> merci icone_sabri 
<icone_sabri> de rien Neo
<volkovmqx> yo yo 
<Neo31> bsr volkovmqx 
<volkovmqx> bns tlm
<Neo31> volkovmqx, vous avez deja Ubuntu-SDK et Bazaar en place ?
<Neo31> :)
<volkovmqx> hmm , chui lotfi ;)
<volkovmqx> et oui :D
<Neo31> welcome :)
<Neo31> t'as vus la solution pour la 12.04 deja ? hhh
<volkovmqx> oui :( 
<volkovmqx> dommage, j'ai fait déja l'upgrade :s
<volkovmqx> le 13.10 est un peu buggy 
<Neo31> ca roule la 14.04 est une LTS aussi :p
<Neo31> c la prochaine version
<volkovmqx> trés bien <3
<hich-em> Neo31
<Neo31> bsr hi
* Neo31 changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn-classroom to: Salon classroom IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam | |  Historique du Canal : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/  | |*** Prochain cours le 28/11/2013 à 20h00 (GMT+1) ***|| Hangout et partage d'ecran sur http://youtu.be/5NkemTdFnoU || merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat pour poser vos questions
<Neo31> la diffusion hangout sera disponible lors du lancement du classroom : http://youtu.be/5NkemTdFnoU
<Neo31> Bonsoir tlm ami_ amina chefchinco1 crack3r icone_sabri khaled_ khaledmmn maroua Na3iL rafik SalahMessaoud volkovmqx walid 
<crack3r> bonsoir les gens
<amina> Bonsoir :)
<KL3van> salem
<Na3iL> Bonsoir Neo et bonsoir à tous :) 
<SalahMessaoud> bsr Neo31 
<Neo31> bonsoir amina KL3van Na3iL 
<Neo31> on attend encore 10mn les gens en retard :)
<khaledmmn> ok
<Neo31> bsr abab
<Neo31> bsr wahid Slimt Marvel404_ 
<wahid> bsr
<Neo31> encore 5 minutes pour le lancement de la classroom
<Slimt> ^_^
<Marvel404_> bsr :)
<Neo31> khaledmmn, tu ne sais pas ou est ala ?
<khaledmmn> nn ritou el 3chiya fi el fac !
<khaledmmn> en principe rahou connecter 
* Neo31 changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn-classroom to: Salon classroom IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam | |  Historique du Canal : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/  | |*** Prochain cours le 28/11/2013 à 20h00 (GMT+1) ***|| Hangout et partage d'ecran sur http://youtu.be/5NkemTdFnoU || merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-tn-classroom pour poser vos questions
<Hamdi> slm
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni, can you work out the QUESTION management thing please ?
<Neo31> hichem cannot join us and ala is late
<Neo31> haya nabdew classroom ?
<Hamdi> @Neo31 Slt
<Neo31> salut Hamdi 
<khaledmmn> ok
<Hamdi> @Neo31 cv ?
<amina> oui
<Neo31> merci de confirmer que vous etes pret en ecrivant +1 adab ami_ amina chefchinco1 crack3r Hamdi icone_sabri khaledmmn khaled_ KL3van Marvel404_ maroua medmans mouna Na3iL rafik RBA_ SalahMessaoud Slimt ubuntiste-msakni volkovmqx wahid walid 
<Neo31> +1
<Na3iL> +1
<khaledmmn> +1
<amina> +1
<Marvel404_> +1
<volkovmqx> +1
<KL3van> +1
<wahid> +1
<adab> +1
<SalahMessaoud> +1
<Hamdi> +1
<ami_> +1
<mouna> +1
<Neo31> bien
<Slimt> +1
<Neo31> j'aimerai savoir qui a participer au premier classroom Ubuntu Touch et qui va participer au 2eme classroom dimanche matin a FSM? +1
<khaledmmn> +1
<Na3iL> +1
<KL3van> j'ai participe au 1er classroum et je participerai au 2eme nchallah
<Slimt> -2
<amina> malheureusement je n'ai pas assisté au 1er classeroom
<chefchinco1> +1
<Neo31> ce n'est pas tres claire mais bon je suppose que la majorite participe pour la premiere fois a un classroom IRC :)
<Neo31> j'explique donc comment ca marche
<Slimt> +1
<adab> oui :)
<Neo31> pour la discussion on va utiliser le channel #ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> voir le tab en haut #ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> ce channel sera reserve a moi et un assistant qui pourra trasmettre les QUESTIONS de #ubuntu-tn vers #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<Neo31> pour poser une question il faut ajouter le prefixe QUESTION: 
<Neo31> exemple
<volkovmqx> re
<Neo31> l'assistant doit copier et coller la question ici comme ca
<Neo31> <Neo31> QUESTION: est ce que c'est claire concernant l'exemple des questions a transmettre sur le classroom?
<ubuntiste-msakni> <Neo31> voir le tab en haut #ubuntu-tn
<ubuntiste-msakni> <Neo31> ce channel sera reserve a moi et un assistant qui pourra trasmettre les QUESTIONS de #ubuntu-tn vers #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<ubuntiste-msakni> <Neo31> pour poser une question il faut ajouter le prefixe QUESTION: 
<ubuntiste-msakni> <Neo31> exemple
<KL3van> j'ai pas trouver le tab #ubuntu-tn
<volkovmqx> alors?
<Neo31> j'aimerai avoir un volentaire pour faire le suivit des questions
<chefchinco1> QUESTION: le streaming sur youtube c'est quand ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> I'm here :)
<Neo31> je le demarre des que je commence a expliquer le cours
<chefchinco1> ok merci 
<Neo31> ook
<KL3van> je crois ubuntiste-msakni  peut s'occuper des question
<ubuntiste-msakni> chefchinco1, il faut poser les question dans l'utre channel
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni, prendra un voice pour transmettre les questions ici
<Neo31> le channel sera ferme et la discussion autorisee seulement sur le channel ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> voir le tab en haut
<rafik> QUESTION: mech tfahemna samedi el 2 eme  , 5ater dimanche s3ib barcha na7dher
<Hamdi> wa9tech bech tabdou ?
<Slimt> ok
<Neo31> channel ferme
<Neo31> on commence officiellement le classroom
<Neo31> ceci est le lien pour suivre le partage d'ecran sur youtube : http://youtu.be/5NkemTdFnoU
<Neo31> alors je commence par resumer la serie de formation ubuntu touch
<Neo31> la premiere session a ete faite samedi dernier a la faculte des sciences de monastir 
<Neo31> et organisee par CLLFSM en collaboration avec ISIMUX
<Neo31> pendant la premiere session on a fait une introduction a Ubuntu et aux logiciels libres
<Neo31> une introduction a Ubuntu Touch
<Neo31> et une introduction au developpement Ubuntu Touch
<Neo31> on n'as pas eux le temps necessaire pour faire une introduction au Launchpad et a Bazaar pendant la premiere session
<Neo31> donc l'objectif de ce classroom est de faire cette introduction
<Neo31> la prochaine session Ubuntu Touch sera faite le prochain Dimanche a la FSM
<Neo31> Je doit quand meme discutter la possibiliter d'adapter un peut la date pour que d'autres puisse nous joindre. mais generalement la date restera pour le dimanche
<Neo31> je resume le contenu de cette introduction au launchpad et bazaar
<Neo31> on va expliquer brievement ce que c'est launchpad et bazaar
<Neo31> puis creer des comptes launchpad 
<Neo31> faire les signatures necessaires
<Neo31> apres on va rejoindre les groupes Ubuntu-TN sur launchpad
<ubuntiste-msakni> question: je peux developer sur un autre OS et testeé sur ubuntu ?
<Neo31> puis on passe a faire un petit exercice avec bazaar
<ubuntiste-msakni> <Slimt> question: je peux developer sur un autre OS et testeé sur ubuntu ?
<Neo31> l'objectif de l'exercice est d'apprendre comment creer une equipe sur launchpad
<Neo31> un nouveau projet libre/open source
<Neo31> comment rejoindre un projet
<Neo31> comment gerer un projet libre et developper avec d'autres contributeurs
<Neo31> on essaye de terminer ceci en une heure
<ubuntiste-msakni> <crack3r> QUESTION: est-ce que 1 ram est suffisant?
<Neo31> mais on a reserver le temps du classroom jusqu'as 22h pour pouvoir repondre aux questions et en cas ou on aura besoin d'expliquer des choses en plus
<Neo31> donc je repond aux questions avant de continuer
<Neo31> oui Slimt c'est possible de developper sur un autre OS puisque Ubuntu-SDK utilise QT/QML et des technologies portables
<Neo31> mais ca va vous compliquer une peut la vie
<Neo31> si vous avez les competences de le faire bravo
<Neo31> sinon je conseil de mettre en place Ubuntu13.10 64 bit pour les developpeurs
<Neo31> 1ram peut etres suffisant a ce que je pense crack3r 
<Neo31> mais il faudra peut etre utiliser une interface graphique plus legere que Unity
<Neo31> et un systeme 32 bit pour les PC avec une ram < 2GB
<Neo31> alors on commence par creer des comptes launchpad
<Neo31> vous devez allez sur https://launchpad.net/
<Neo31> clic sur login/register en haut a droite
<Neo31> puis clicer sur create account
<Neo31> PS : la video peut etre qq minutes en retard
<ubuntiste-msakni> PS: Y a pas de video, juste le son de ton clavier
<ubuntiste-msakni> <khaledmmn> Question :streaming ma yemchich ?
<Neo31> je partage mon ecran deja
<Neo31> j'espere que ca marche
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni, verifie que tu vois mon ecran sur hangout directement (pas sur youtube)
<Neo31> j'attend la confirmation ubuntiste-msakni 
<ubuntiste-msakni> Non, y a pas d'ecran 
<Neo31> please wait while we solve screen share problem
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> aparament on va faire sans hangout pour ce soir
<Neo31> y en a un probleme de partage d'ecran
<Neo31> ok on continue le classroom
<Neo31> j'attend une confirmation que tlm ont creer des comptes sur launchpad.net
<Neo31> quand c'est fait merci d'ecrire +1 sur #ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> adab, afef amina ami_ Boubakri chefchinco1 crack3r Hamdi khaledmmn khaled_ KL3van maroua Marvel404_ medmans mouna Na3iL rafik RBA_ sirine volkovmqx wahid walid
<ubuntiste-msakni> Seulement 2 personnes?! → <amina> +1
<ubuntiste-msakni> <KL3van> +1
<Neo31> si vous voulez qu'on attend un peut plus ecrivez -1 svp
<Neo31> adab, afef amina ami_ Boubakri chefchinco1 crack3r Hamdi khaledmmn khaled_ KL3van maroua Marvel404_ medmans mouna Na3iL rafik RBA_ sirine volkovmqx wahid walid
<Neo31> donc on va travailler avec 5 personnes en pratique si personne n'escrit -1
<Neo31> les autres vous pouvez suivre le classroom si vous avez des problemes a faire en pratique
<Neo31> je vais preparer un blog post pour resumer les etapes du classroom avec des screenshots pour les autres
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> alors on continue
<Neo31> connectez vous a votre compte launchpad
<Neo31> allez a la page https://launchpad.net/~
<Neo31> cette page represente votre compte launchpad
<Neo31> les informations les plus importante a retenir est votre ID
<Neo31> Launchpad Id:
<Neo31> pour mon compte mon id est     ahmed.sghaier
<Neo31> donc pour acceder a mon profile launchpad il suffit d'aller sur
<Neo31> https://launchpad/~ahmed.sghaier
<Neo31> si on prend le ID de ubuntiste-msakni 
<Neo31> si vous pouvez nous fournir votre id comme exemple ubuntiste-msakni ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> ~elacheche
<Neo31> voila
<Neo31> donc pour voir le profile launchpad de ubuntiste-msakni il faut aller a l'url
<Neo31> https://launchpad.net/~elacheche
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> je continue
<Neo31> vous pouvez voir vous etes membres de quels teams sur launchpad
<Neo31> vous pouvez aussi voir vos points de karma
<Neo31> ces points sont tres important pour determiner le niveau d'activiter de ce membre sur launchpad
<Neo31> les points de karma diminuent avec le temps donc il faut toujour garder une bonne activiter sur launchpad pour garder un bon nombre de karma
<Neo31> bref, vous pouvez remplire votre profile avec les details necessaires
<Neo31> pour ce qui concerne ce classroom
<Neo31> on va apprendre a faire les signatures necessaires pour etres un membre approve de Ubuntu-TN
<Neo31> et ainsi pour pouvoir postuler pour etre membre officiel du projet Ubuntu ulterieurement
<Neo31> notre objectif est de signer le code de conduite Ubuntu
<Neo31> voir l'indcation sur votre profile : "Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct:"
<Neo31> les nouveaux membres n'on pas encore signer ce code de conduite Ubuntu
<Neo31> pour pouvoir faire ceci on doit dabord disposer d'une cle de cryptage (securite) OpenPGP
<Neo31> voir la section "OpenPGP keys: "
<Neo31> donc je resume
<Neo31> 1. mettre en place une cle OpenPGP
<Neo31> 2. signer le code de conduite Ubuntu
<Neo31> 3. mettre en place une cle SSH
<Neo31> cette derniere va nous permettre de publier notre code source sur launchpad et/ou de collaborer sur d'autres projets libre/open source
<Neo31> g rater l'objectif general du launchpad sinon
<Neo31> enfaite c'est une plateforme communautaire pour gerer les projets libre et open source et pour collaborer avec les developpeurs/testeurs/traducteurs... autour du monde
<Neo31> donc enough theorie
<Neo31> on passe a l'action
<Neo31> j'attend vos +1 ou vos questions
<Neo31> noublier pas de mettre QUESTION: en prefixe pour passer la question a ce channel pour que je repond sinon la question sera pour les autres participants
<Neo31> bon, je suppose que tout est bon pour la pratique
<Neo31> dsl theorie
<Neo31> on passe la pratique mnt
<Neo31> vous pouvez rejoindre notre Ubuntu-TN LoCo team ici :
<Neo31> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-users
<ubuntiste-msakni> <adab> question :cle OpenPGP ???
<Neo31> la cle OpenPGP permet de crypter des emails et autres
<Neo31> pour que ca ne soit lu que par vous et pas d'autres personnes qui peuvent intercepter votre communication
<Neo31> c'est un moyen pour securiser la communication sur internet
<Neo31> ceci est important pour confirmer que c'est vous qui a signer le code de conduite et pas une autre personne
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> j'espere que tlm a rejoin ~ubuntu-tn-users team
<Neo31> on passe mnt a mettre en place notre cle OpenPGP
<Neo31> il faut cliquer sur la petite icone jaune a droite de "OpenPGP keys: "
<Neo31> confirmez votre login et mot de passe
<Neo31> vous avez les informations necessaires pour mettre en place la cle OpenPGP sur cette page
<Neo31> pour faire ceci il y a deux methodes
<Neo31> celle du terminal (debrouillez vous)
<Neo31> et celle avec l'interface graphique
<Neo31> vus que la majorite sont des nouveaux utilisateurs de Ubuntu on va faire avec l'interface graphique pour ce classroom
<Neo31> il faut lancer votre dash et ouvrir l'application "keys & passwords"
<Neo31> excuse, le nom est "passwords & keys"
<Neo31> j'aimerai si qq1 peut partager le nom de l'application en francais!!
<ubuntiste-msakni> <amina> mots de passe et clés
<ubuntiste-msakni> <medmans> mots de passe et clés
<Neo31> merci amina et medmans 
<Neo31> vous avez un bouton "+" en haut de lapplication
<Neo31> clic sur ce bouton
<Neo31> il faut choisir PGP Key
<Neo31> puis "continuer"
<Neo31> ecrire votre Nom Complet
<Neo31> votre adresse email
<Neo31> et un commentaire
<Neo31> ce commentaire permet d'identifier al cle
<Neo31> vous pouvez laisser vide le commentaire
<Neo31> tapez votre mot de passe de la cle
<Neo31> confirmez le mot de passe
<Neo31> et clic sur ok
<ubuntiste-msakni> <amina> gpg --fingerprint ne retourne rien comme résultat, et meme le bouton + à l'interface graphique  est grisé!
<Neo31> une fenetre "generating key" doit apparaitre
<Neo31> amina, ce n'est pas la bonne commande pour creer la cle
<Neo31> merci de faire avec l'interface graphique pour faciliter les choses
<ubuntiste-msakni> <amina>meme le bouton + à l'interface graphique  est grisé!
<Neo31> lorsque la fenetre "generating key" apparait essayer de lancer votre editeur de texte ecrire qq chose
<Neo31> utiliser d'autres applications...
<Neo31> pour aider a la generation de la cle
<Neo31> ok ubuntiste-msakni j'explique ds qq minutes comment faire avec le terminal alors
<Neo31> j'ai terminer la generation de la cle avec l'interface graphique
<Neo31> j'attend vos +1
<Neo31> je vous passe la commande pour generer la cle avec le terminal (mais ce n'ai pas obligatoire)
<Neo31> je recommande a utiliser l'interface graphiquer pour les nouveaux utilisateurs
<Neo31> amina : gpg --gen-key
<Neo31> voila la commande pour generer la cle a partir du terminal :
<Neo31> gpg --gen-key
<Neo31> voila un petit tutorial pour le terminal :
<Neo31> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Using_GnuPG_to_generate_a_key
<Neo31> essayez de garder les choix par defaut pour le cas du terminal
<Neo31> tapez "enter"
<Neo31> pour toutes les reponses
<Neo31> jusqu'a ce que vous aurez la question
<Neo31> "Is this correct?"
<Neo31> tapez "y" comme reponse
<Neo31> puis tapez votre nom complet
<Neo31> adresse email
<Neo31> "enter" pour laisser le commentaire vide
<Neo31> puis tapez "o" a la question qui apparaisse pour repondre OK
<Neo31> et entrer votre mot de passe de la cle OpenPGP
<Neo31> bien amina
<Neo31> donc apres vous devez utiliser votre systeme
<Neo31> ecrire du texte dans un editeur de texte ou autres acitivites pour aider le systeme a generer la cle
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> c'est le temps d'ajouter la cle au launchpad
<Neo31> <volkovmqx> question: how carrefully have you checked this key ? not at all, casually, very carefully @Neo31
<Neo31> volkovmqx, avez vous choisit un bon mot de passe ?
<Neo31> sinon choisir casually
<ubuntiste-msakni> <volkovmqx> question: how carrefully have you checked this key ? not at all, casually, very carefully @Neo31
<Neo31> ou very carefully si c'est bien un mot de passe securise
<Neo31> je vais passer a l'ajout de la cle au launchpad
<Neo31> si je ne vois pas de -1 sur #ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> rafik des questions ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> <rafik> Question:bel graphique mar9ithech el section Key &password
<Neo31> bel graphique tu doit ajouter "PGP Key"
<Neo31> rafik, 
<Neo31> merci d'assister rafik sur #ubuntu-tn je doit continuer le classroom
<Neo31> alors il faut aller au menu "remote > sync and publish keys > key servers"
<Neo31> puis choisir dans le menu deroulant "publish keys to :  > hkp:keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371"
<Neo31> et cocher les deux cases au-dessous
<Neo31> puis clic "ok"
<Neo31> desole, clic "close"
<Neo31> le bouton "sync" qui ete grise est actif mnt
<ubuntiste-msakni> <medmans> QUESTION : ou est le menu remote ?
<Neo31> clic ce bouton
<Neo31> le menu remote est en haut de l'ecran, il faut mettre la souris sur la barre pour voir les menus
<Neo31> c'est bon pour mon cas j'ai synchroniser ma cle
<Neo31> pour les utilisateurs du teminal l'equivalent est c'ette commande :
<Neo31> gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com D8FC66D2
<Neo31> D8FC66D2 est l'identifiant de la cle qui a ete affiche lors de la generation de la cle
<Neo31> il est affiche comme ceci : 2048R/D8FC66D2
<Neo31> remplacer cet identifiant avec l'identifiant de votre cle
<Neo31> maintenant on doit chercher le fingerprint
<ubuntiste-msakni> <khaledmmn> question : gpg: Attention : rien n'a été exporté !!!
<Neo31> pour ceci il faut aller en graphique sur le meme programme
<Neo31> clic droit sur la cle > propriete > aller sur le tab details > copier le fingerprint qui est affiche sur deux lignes
<Neo31> pour les utilisateur du terminal utilisez cette commande :
<Neo31> gpg --fingerprint
<Neo31> le finger print doit ressembler a ceci :
<Neo31> 95BD 8377 2644 DD4F 28B5  2C37 0F6E 4CA6 D8FC 66D2
<Neo31> il faut copier ce finger print et l'ajouter sur launchpad
<Neo31> dans la section "Import an OpenPGP key"
<Neo31> puis clic "import key"
<Neo31> mnt vous devez consulter votre adresse email qui a ete utilise pour cette cle
<ubuntiste-msakni> <khaledmmn> Question : Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key :'(
<Neo31> j'attend les +1 concernant l'ajout des cle sur launchpad ?
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> je consule mon email
<Neo31> copiez le text recu par email
<Neo31> a partir de la ligne :
<Neo31> Import an OpenPGP key
<Neo31> jusqu'a la ligne :
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> movaise ligne
<Neo31> 1mn
<Neo31> voila
<Neo31> a partir de la ligne :
<Neo31>  -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
<Neo31> juska la ligne :
<Neo31>  -----END PGP MESSAGE-----
<Neo31> les deux lignes doivent etre inclus avec le message crypte
<Neo31> donc copier ceci dans un fichier texte
<Neo31> sur votre repertoire personnel
<Neo31> lancez votre terminal
<Neo31> tapez la commande
<Neo31> gpg --decrypt nomDuFichier
<Neo31> tapez votre mot de passe de la cle pour decrypter le fichier
<Neo31> vous aurez un lien launchpad pour confirmer votre cle
<Neo31> des +1 ?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/2.0/+download
<Neo31> telechargez ce fichier
<Neo31> il vaut mieu de le telecharger sur le repertoire personnel
<Neo31> allez a https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/2.0/+sign
<Neo31> lancer le terminal
<Neo31> executer la commande
<Neo31>      gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-2.0.txt 
<Neo31> puis vous devez copier le contenu du fichier UbuntuCodeofConduct-2.0.txt.asc sur launchpad
<Neo31> et voila
<Neo31> vus la limite de temps je lancerai un tutoriel pour la mise en place de la cle SSH avant le dimanche sur la page de l'event et sur mailing list
<Neo31> ou je l'explique vit fait sans prendre des questions
<Neo31> donc sur le programme "passwords & keys"
<Neo31> clic sur le bouton "+"
<Neo31> puis choisir "secure shell key > continue> ecrire Launchpad comme description > Just create key"
<Neo31> tapez le mot de passe
<Neo31> c tout ce qu'il faut faire concernant la cle SSH
<Neo31> elle nous permet de collaborer sur des projet libre et open source grace a bazaar
<Neo31> classroom close pour ce soir, l'utilisation de bazaar sera faite lors de la 2eme session Ubuntu Touch le prochain Dimanche a la faculte des sciences de monastir
<Neo31> vous pouvez chatez ici
<Neo31> le chan est libre
<volkovmqx> @neo hichem il a dit qu'on va faire un vote 
<volkovmqx> pour que ça soit le samedi 
<Neo31> alors j'essaye d'assister un peut les utilisateur qui n'on pas encore terminer les singatures
<HaRDi> la 2éme session free for all?
<Neo31> +1 si vous allez participer a la 2eme session Ubuntu Touch svp :) afef, ami_ amina HaRDi khaledmmn khaled_ maroua Med__ medmans rafik RBA_ sirine ubuntiste-msakni volkovmqx walid 
<Neo31> oui free HaRDi fel FSM inchalah
<Neo31> amina, comment je peut aider ?
<Neo31> je pense que t'as rater le decryptage de l'email
<HaRDi> Neo31: date?
<Neo31> c ca ?
<Neo31> c'est prevu pour le dimanche
<amina> oui !
<amina> c ça
<amina> j'ai redemarré firefox
<Neo31> t'as trouvez les etapes a faire?
<amina> non malheureusement
<Neo31> 1mn
<Neo31> volkovmqx, ma tnajamch tji dimanche ?
<HaRDi> je pense pouvoir assister dimance donc +1
<volkovmqx> nn :(
<Neo31> voila le log amina : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/28/%23ubuntu-tn-classroom.html
<Neo31> quel est la contrainte volkovmqx ?
<amina> d'accord:)
<volkovmqx> je vais à bizerte, avec mes collegues  à l'issatso 
<volkovmqx> hichem a dit qu'il va lancé un vote 
<medmans> lorsque je voudrais decrypter le clé , un message d'erreur s'affiche secret key not available 
<volkovmqx> car c'est fait pour dimanche, puisque des membres de l'isimm ne peut pas supporter le samedi
<Neo31> oui volkovmqx c'est en collaboration avec ISIMUX et apart ca y aura deux autres formateurs qui vont venir de tunis le dimanche
<Neo31> je ne suis pas sur que c'est vraiment tres flexible la date de formation
<Neo31> il vaut mieux laisser pour le dimanche et trouver une solution pour diffuser la formation si c'est fesable
<HaRDi> Neo31: les noms des formateur?
<HaRDi> formateurs*
<Neo31> apart ca ca sera tres difficile de faire un changement en derniere minute pour les 2 autres formateurs
<volkovmqx> record it ? :D
<Neo31> HaRDi, y aura Hakeem et Bedis
<Neo31> et moi ^_^
<HaRDi> :D
<Neo31> Hakeem va faire une intro au QML
<Neo31> Bedis une intro au HTML5
<amina> svp pour ouvrir le fichier .asc , c'est avec l'editeur de texte ?
<Neo31> et je fait l'intro au dev natif Ubuntu Touch
<Neo31> puis on passe a une session Bazaar pour developper un projet Ubuntu Touch en equipe
<Neo31> on termine apres avec le lancement du contest Ubuntu Touch
<Neo31> et l'anniversaire CLLFSM
<Neo31> oui amina 
<Neo31> tu peut faire avec gedit
<HaRDi> great!
<Neo31> volkovmqx, il faut confirmer ca avec l'equipe d'organisation
<HaRDi> question: comment installer l'sdk ubuntu touch sur arch linux :P
<medmans> i need help 
<Neo31> je ne pourrai pas assurer la diffusion enligne ou le record de la formation
<Neo31> lol HaRDi 
<amina> Merci :) c'est bon mnt
<Neo31> analyser la listes des paquets necessaires et adapter a arch :p
<Neo31> yes medmans 
<Neo31> c bon amina ? c'est un +1 ?
<amina> oui :)
<Neo31> volkovmqx, ma tanssech ssh key
<Neo31> kifkif amina
<medmans> fel console y9olli " encrypted with RSA key, ID 469DB44F "  
<medmans> w éni 3andi el ID AE5CB6D1
<Neo31> t'as executer quelle commande ?
<Neo31> t'es a quelle etape medmans ?
<medmans> gpg --decrypt mm
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> 1mn
<medmans> etape de decryptage 
<Neo31> je consule les mans medmans 
<Neo31> please wait
<medmans> ok
<Neo31> ajoute cette option
<Neo31> --default-key IdDeLaCle
<medmans> 1m
<volkovmqx> Neo31, pour le SSH, j'ajoute le public key file a launchpad? 
<medmans> command not found !! 
<Neo31> gpg --default-key AE5CB6D1 --decrypt fichier
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> volkovmqx, oui
<Neo31> le fichier avec l'extension .pub
<Neo31> tal9ah fel repertoire .ssh
<volkovmqx> ay ay c bon ;)
<medmans> erruer : gpg-agent is not available in this session
<Neo31> parfait ya3tik esa7a volkovmqx 
<Neo31> medmans, fel programme "passwords & keys" 9adech 3amdik men cle PGP ?
<medmans> un et un seul clé PGP
<medmans> w la5er SSh
<medmans> NB : j'ai un problem f root , momkén ykoun el probleme mta3 el cryptage ménnou ? 
<medmans> 3andi probleme fel grub 
<medmans> nforci 3lih fel boot méllou 
<medmans> b set root = ( hd0,msdos6)     set prefix=(hd0,msdos6)/boot/grun 
<medmans> grub 
<medmans> j'ai pas trouvé une solution !
<Neo31> non je le pense pas medmans 
<rafik> +1 pour tous les etapes :)
<rafik> ssh aussi
<medmans> ql est la probleme , il a un confusion entre les clés ! 
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> ssh tu doit copier le fichier avec extension .pub dans le repertoire .ssh sur ton home
<Neo31> et le mettre sur launchpad rafik 
<Neo31> ya3tikom sa7a tlm
<HaRDi> ya3tik elsa77a Neo31 :D
<rafik> ok 
<Neo31> hh nchoufouk HaRDi 
<Neo31> medmans, essaye ija m3ana
<rafik> el wa9t wa9tech le dimanche?
<Neo31> HaRDi, fama possibilite session 2 tetbadal samedi (probleme disponibilite des formateurs)
<medmans> hani m3ékom
<medmans> déja jit le samedi dernier lel FSM 
<Neo31> rafik, on va lancer l'event demain inchalah
<Neo31> ghodwa ne5ou confirmation finale w nlanci l'event
<medmans> je suis un isimmiens , isimix ! je vais contacter Jacer (y) pour fixer les problemes , pas grave ! je vous laisee pour vous prendre un petit pause 
<medmans> merci Neo31 pour votre aide 
<medmans> isimux
<volkovmqx> merci Neo31 pour l'effort :)
<HaRDi> Neo31: looking for it ;) samedi c'est moin possible pour moi :/ mais bon wil try
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> esperant te voir parmi nous HaRDi :)
<medmans> nb
<medmans> bn
<HaRDi> Neo31: enchallah :D fixilna date/wa9t 5alli wa7ed yrakka7 oumourou :P
<Neo31> medm
<volkovmqx> bn
<Neo31> oups
<volkovmqx> Neo31 quel est l'étape suivante? juste des entetes :p
<Neo31> du bazaar xD
<Neo31> ca se fait en groupe
<volkovmqx> allright 
<volkovmqx> nchallah ça sera le samedi
<Neo31> generalement c'est une demonstration (VOIR comment creer des teams/projets)
<Neo31> mais sans le faire pour ne pas abuser launhpad lol
<KL3van> Neo31: t9assed 3andi el session famech log lel workshop ???
<Neo31> apres participation a un projet sur launchpad
<Neo31> telecharger le code
<Neo31> changer le code
<volkovmqx> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/28/%23ubuntu-tn-classroom.html
<Neo31> remettre le code sur launchpad
<Neo31> ..
<KL3van> volkovmqx:  thnx :D
<Neo31> KL3van, vous avez deja le lien ;)
<volkovmqx> c'est interessant, je pense meme idée que git, nn ?
<volkovmqx> afk
<HaRDi> volkovmqx: yes, selement voila, canonical aime faire les choses à sa manier :P
<Neo31> oui oui volkovmqx 
<Neo31> lol HaRDi :p
<HaRDi> Neo31: c'est pour quant le support de git dans launchpad? :P
<KL3van> Neo31: 3andi mochkel fel decriptage ta3 el cle 
<KL3van> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. gpg: decrypt_message failed: eof
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> t'as bien copier le message dans le fichier text KL3van ?
<KL3van> je l'ai fait deja
<KL3van> mais il a rencontrer un probleme durant le cryptage
<KL3van> it's done :D
<KL3van> +1 pour tout les etapes SSH , Ubuntu  Conduct et OpenPGP Key  ^_^ Merci bien Ahmed :D
<KL3van> Neo31:  thnx again and good night for all of you :D
#ubuntu-tn-classroom 2013-11-29
<Neo31> bravo KL3van 
<Neo31> good night
